# Kirk Franklin speaks on Kanye West new album titled "Yeezus"



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Kirk Franklin speaks on Kanye West new album title “Yeezus”*








*Kanye West* announced his new album was due to be released on June 18. That would be simple if the album cover and the album title didn’t make most Christians cringe. During a trip to New York last month, the father-to-be stopped by his label Def Jam to play music. Hot 97 host Peter Rosenberg described the album as having a “dark” tone. _“Everyone at the label listened to the album and loved it,”_ he said. “I heard it’s dark, but really good.”


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 10, 2013)

click on the link for more ...

http://www.joy105.com/kirk-franklin-speaks-on-kanye-west-new-album-title-yeezus/


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> click on the link for more ...
> 
> http://www.joy105.com/kirk-franklin-speaks-on-kanye-west-new-album-title-yeezus/



Hi   Healthy Hair   

Question:  

Is Kirk Franklin approving this record/album/CD ?  

Don't mind me, I up late last night and my eyes are watery.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 10, 2013)

Kanye refers to himself Ye and from an artistic standpoint the album's title is play on that (yes, I'm intentionally missing the point of it phonetically sounding similar to Jesus).

I do not understand why he is all up in Ye's kool aid because *at the end of the day it is a world album being put out by a world artist*, doesn't he have kingdom work he could or should be concerned with instead. I also have not seen the album cover either....


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2013)

Kirk is quoted in the Christian Post as saying Kanye is a friend of his and he is "mad at Jesus for not giving me that joint.."

Not sure what to make of that...



Shimmie said:


> Hi   Healthy Hair
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 10, 2013)

basically he doesn't want to mis-sue the mic because its a powerful tool.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 10, 2013)

by the way how can dark be really good, coming from a man who says he is in the light.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 10, 2013)

You know, I clicked on the link thinking I wouldn't like anything that Kirk had to say.  I'm just not a fan of Kirk Franklin.  But...I like what he had to say and I appreciate the way he answered the questions.  I don't know if he endorses Kanye's record or not, but I like the way he said that his job is to be a light and to show people the way by his walk.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi ladies. I can't see the link on my phone. I feel sorry for "Ye". Its a terrifying thought to have to meet an angry Lord Jesus Christ and answer for your blasphemies. If he's not sober minded about what he's doing right now he will be then. 

What was Kirk's response to the album title?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> Kirk told the Christian Post Kanye is a friend of his and he is "mad at Jesus for not giving me this joint.."
> Not sure what to make of that...



Thanks Laela....  

I didn't see this on the page.  I just saw the brief blurb under the picture.  Maybe I need to scroll down a bit more.  For some reason, I don't see Kirk Franklin's comments.   

And I agree, I don't know what to make of that 'joint' comment as well.  He betta not be smoking anything, period.   And furthermore, he betta not be mad at Jesus for anything, period.    As much grace as God has extended to him, I think not.  He's best to fall on his face with gratitude and plenty of it. 

I going to take one more look at the page.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, now I 'get' it.   It's the Video....  :blush3:  

   

I apologize Healthy Hair.   How did I miss that?   Now I 'get' it.


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2013)

For you MrsHaseeb... here's the article I read that quotes his comments:

*Kirk Franklin Reacts to Kanye West's 'Yeezus' Album*

By Christine Thomasos , Christian Post Reporter
June 4, 2013|8:27 am

Kirk Franklin, gospel musician and choir director, recently spoke up about his thoughts on rapper Kanye West's upcoming studio album titled Yeezus.
Franklin, 43, recently appeared on Shade 45's radio show "Sway In The Morning" where he was questioned about his thoughts on 35-year-old West's upcoming album title possibly being blasphemous. Franklin admitted that West was a friend of his, and even acknowledged that he wished he had come across the rapper's 2004 hit single "Jesus Walks" first.


*"He's a good friend of me. I'm mad at Jesus for not giving me that joint," Franklin told radio host Sway Calloway jokingly*. "I was like Jesus your boy has been walking with you.I love that record still."
The gospel musician refused to use the radio show as an outlet to bash West and explained that speaking on a microphone was a powerful responsibility. Franklin said he would rather speak to West personally about the matter instead of addressing the issue of his album title on the public radio show.
"I think the microphone is a very powerful tool and you can use it to build people up or you can use it to kill people," Franklin said on the radio show. "And so if my job on earth is to always be a light in somebody's life, than I would want to use the tool to always communicate in a way that I'm going to uplift someone then I might not always do it through this tool which is the microphone. That may be heart to heart ... that may be a phone call or when I see somebody in person."
The gospel musician explained that he chose not to speak about some issues in depth publicly because he wanted to focus on being a positive impact on people's lives.
Follow us 
"I'm not one to believe that when people have been blessed with an opportunity and a microphone that it's needed for your view to always be used at that time because you've got to be wise with this," Franklin told Calloway. "So when I'm asked about Kanye or same sex marriage or anything else I've chosen to walk that light with people. I don't think the microphone should be used to make myself to seem wise or opinionated."

SOURCE: http://global.christianpost.com/new...wests-yeezus-album-97212/#5ssveGYM0sgVRsCc.99 



MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi ladies. I can't see the link on my phone. I feel sorry for "Ye". Its a terrifying thought to have to meet an angry Lord Jesus Christ and answer for your blasphemies. If he's not sober minded about what he's doing right now he will be then.
> 
> What was Kirk's response to the album title?


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2013)

My apologies Healthy Hair..I see the video is the article in the Christian Post I read. I hadn't clicked on the video...but thank you! I'll correct myself... 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> click on the link for more ...
> 
> http://www.joy105.com/kirk-franklin-speaks-on-kanye-west-new-album-title-yeezus/


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2013)

....... There is another video where he was asked about homosexuality in an interview. He danced all around that question - never really taking a clear position just as he has done in this case.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> ....... There is another video where he was asked about homosexuality in an interview. He danced all around that question - never really taking a clear position just as he has done in this case.



*I think that Kirk Franklin is right to say that he would address it privately. He may get more results and actually leave words with Kanye West that he wouldn't regret rather than publicly blasting him. Do you think that he would really accomplish his agenda by publicly blasting him? How would you approach it if you were Kirk Franklin?*


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> ....... There is another video where he was asked about homosexuality in an interview. He danced all around that question - never really taking a clear position just as he has done in this case.



Its clear why he danced around the question.. He's transformed into an androgynous looking man, very feminine looking. Plus the pink make up in the smile video. He is a homosexual so he can't take a clear position. The pic above says it all.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow??????  Homosexual? MrsHaseeb


Now we are blasting his character without full proof? I'm sorry.....never heard anything like that about him? I know he was addicted to porn at one time because he himself admitted it..


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Wow??????  Homosexual? MrsHaseeb
> 
> Now we are blasting his character without full proof? I'm sorry.....never heard anything like that about him? I know he was addicted to porn at one time because he himself admitted it..



sweetvi... Can you not tell by looking at the above pic?? What man allows someone to put pink lipstick and eye shadow on him for a video?? Kirk Franklin didn't look that way several years ago. He looked like a man. When I say he is a homosexual, that doesn't mean I believe he is practicing because I don't know 'that' for sure but that spirit is on him heavily.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 11, 2013)

I wasn't defending him at all and I have always appreciated and agreed with your statements.  However,  It was the delivery of your statement.... seemed very.....Now the "spirit" seemed more appropriate........   Thanks for the clarification


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I wasn't defending him at all and I have always appreciated and agreed with your statements.  However,  It was the delivery of your statement.... seemed very.....Now the "spirit" seemed more appropriate........   Thanks for the clarification



sweetvi... I have always been a rather..... blunt person. If I ever seem like I'm just being mean that's never the case because it's not my intention at all. I apologize if my comment seemed rude  He just looks so feminine now. He didn't look that way at first.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2013)

Laela said:


> My apologies Healthy Hair..I see the video is the article in the Christian Post I read. I hadn't clicked on the video...but thank you! I'll correct myself...


 

no worries, no offense taken at all-


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> ....... There is another video where he was asked about homosexuality in an interview. He danced all around that question - never really taking a clear position just as he has done in this case.


 

skirting, that is exactly what he's doing...he sounds good mind you he really does, he is giving an answers that is 'pleasing' to the listeners, but is it right. (rhetorical)


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 11, 2013)

He used to be kinda attractive but that photo something is off.


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> skirting, that is exactly what he's doing...he sounds good mind you he really does, he is giving an answers that is 'pleasing' to the listeners, but is it right. (rhetorical)



Sadly, even after his lightweight non-answer he was still attacked. Go figure. 

Which is why I'd rather obey God because we can never please man.


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *I think that Kirk Franklin is right to say that he would address it privately. He may get more results and actually leave words with Kanye West that he wouldn't regret rather than publicly blasting him. Do you think that he would really accomplish his agenda by publicly blasting him? How would you approach it if you were Kirk Franklin?*



I'd hope to have enough courage to answer truthfully with Biblical support for my answer. There are people out here who are genuinely looking for the truth. If given the opportunity we should stand and proclaim the gospel and Jesus alone only has power to save. Certainly not Kanye. 

People pray for celebrity status so they will have an opportunity to reach the lost. More than often it's the lost that are doing the influencing. Can we name any gospel artists or pastors that have managed to remain untainted by the world once that status has been achieved?  

Yolanda Adams maybe...


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> I'd hope to have enough courage to answer truthfully with Biblical support for my answer. There are people out here who are genuinely looking for the truth. If given the opportunity we should stand and proclaim the gospel and Jesus alone only has power to save. Certainly not Kanye.
> 
> People pray for celebrity status so they will have an opportunity to reach the lost. More than often it's the lost that are doing the influencing. Can we name any gospel artists or pastors that have managed to remain untainted by the world once that status has been achieved?
> 
> Yolanda Adams maybe...



The main focus is Kirk Franklin, not Yolanda Adams. Things get messy when focus is lost. Public blasting is not as impactful. I am still curious as to if you had the influence and level of fame--what would you do? People tend to talk from their realm of influence and the ones who publicly blast them are oftentimes are not respected by them. 

Think about if you did something would you like to be publicly blasted from the pulpit or approached privately. How would you feel and would you be prompted to change? We are trying to come up with a solution that could be recommended for Kirk Franklin to approach the situation...because maybe he can receive a letter on how to approach it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> The main focus is Kirk Franklin, not Yolanda Adams. Things get messy when focus is lost. Public blasting is not as impactful. I am still curious as to if you had the influence and level of fame--what would you do? People tend to talk from their realm of influence and the ones who publicly blast them are oftentimes are not respected by them.
> 
> Think about if you did something would you like to be publicly blasted from the pulpit or approached privately. How would you feel and would you be prompted to change? We are trying to come up with a solution that could be recommended for Kirk Franklin to approach the situation...because maybe he can receive a letter on how to approach it.



Where is the Biblical basis for your views? Are we forgetting that Paul called people out all the time? What about Galatians and the fact that he withstood Peter to his face in front of everyone because he was to be blamed. See, this mindset about talking in private doesn't come from the Bible. The Bible says to rebuke before all so that others will see. Rebuke is supposed to make a person see themselves and repent but now people are so proud they don't feel anyone has that authority. Its the devil who loves things to be done in private. I am not talking about ignorantly embarrassing people but following Biblical order. If you do it publicly it should be rebuked before all the Bible says. After Paul rebuked Peter in front of everyone because his hypocrisy caused others to sin, Peter couldn't argue with it. Seemed to have impact if you ask me. The reason people don't want to be corrected is because of rebellion. No Godly person is seeking fame. When people tried to set Jesus up in this world he always avoided it. All this "Lord give me a platform to affect people" is a lie. God doesn't operate that way. So its not a fair question to ask about what someone would do if they had a platform. The devil runs the media and in order to have worldly influence you have to play by his rules. That's why Kirk can't take a stand for the truth of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Where is the Biblical basis for your views? Are we forgetting that Paul called people out all the time? What about Galatians and the fact that he withstood Peter to his face in front of everyone because he was to be blamed. See, this mindset about talking in private doesn't come from the Bible. The Bible says to rebuke before all so that others will see. Rebuke is supposed to make a person see themselves and repent but now people are so proud they don't feel anyone has that authority. Its the devil who loves things to be done in private. I am not talking about ignorantly embarrassing people but following Biblical order. If you do it publicly it should be rebuked before all the Bible says. After Paul rebuked Peter in front of everyone because his hypocrisy caused others to sin, Peter couldn't argue with it. Seemed to have impact if you ask me. The reason people don't want to be corrected is because of rebellion. No Godly person is seeking fame. When people tried to set Jesus up in this world he always avoided it. All this "Lord give me a platform to affect people" is a lie. God doesn't operate that way. So its not a fair question to ask about what someone would do if they had a platform. The devil runs the media and in order to have worldly influence you have to play by his rules. That's why Kirk can't take a stand for the truth of Jesus Christ.


*
REBUKES ARE PRIMARILY RESERVED FOR SAINTS. SINNERS ARE EXPECTED TO SIN AND HAVE SEARED CONSCIENCE, hun!* If anything you want to lead them to salvation. *A saint and sinner don't have the same standing. *

I am saying this: *What forum and means do you think that Kirk Franklin would be effectively be able to speak to Kanye West about his music and lines crossed? *Please be thoughtful about how you could effectively reach him and not come off crazy. 

I am not concerned with complaining and doing nothing. If you come up with an effective solution, then maybe I will write a letter and post it to my blog & twitter account & instagram account so that* NO SOCIOPATHIC person lies about me if I choose to let him know about possible concerns in the church!* *Solution please. 

Finally, RELAX!*


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> REBUKES ARE PRIMARILY RESERVED FOR SAINTS. SINNERS ARE EXPECTED TO SIN AND HAVE SEARED CONSCIENCE, hun! If anything you want to lead them to salvation. A saint and sinner don't have the same standing.
> 
> I am saying this: What forum and means do you think that Kirk Franklin would be effectively be able to speak to Kanye West about his music and lines crossed? Please be thoughtful about how you could effectively reach him and not come off crazy.
> 
> ...



Lol. Maybe you should relax. No reason to use all caps, hun. Kanye West is putting his music out publicly and corrupting the youth with an anti-Christ attitude but we are supposed to sit and speak privately to save a man blaspheming Jesus Christ publicly??? What about the youth and the people who need to hear someone stand up publicly and say that it's blasphemy? We're worried about saving Kanye while he's influencing an entire generation of young people? I'm not worried about coming off as crazy... Nor am I seeking to be accepted by the world. If Kirk is going to mention Kanye 's music publicly and draw attention to it don't then turn and try to speak to him privately. Call it what it is for all who are being affected by it and Kanye as well. That's why he can feel comfortable blaspheming Jesus Christ, he doesn't take the Lord seriously. I'm not even sure what that last part is about. What sociopath is lying about you?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol. Maybe you should relax. No reason to use all caps, hun. Kanye West is putting his music out publicly and corrupting the youth with an anti-Christ attitude but we are supposed to sit and speak privately to save a man blaspheming Jesus Christ publicly??? What about the youth and the people who need to hear someone stand up publicly and say that it's blasphemy? We're worried about saving Kanye while he's influencing an entire generation of young people? I'm not worried about coming off as crazy... Nor am I seeking to be accepted by the world. If Kirk is going to mention Kanye 's music publicly and draw attention to it don't then turn and try to speak to him privately. Call it what it is for all who are being affected by it and Kanye as well. That's why he can feel comfortable blaspheming Jesus Christ, he doesn't take the Lord seriously. I'm not even sure what that last part is about. What sociopath is lying about you?



*I NEVER name called.* *So, apparently this discussion is over.* I will look through the thread for a *FEASIBLE SOLUTION AND if there is one.* then I will follow through with a letter posted to* Twitter, my blog & instragram* for us to recommending him using his influence to speak with Kanye West. 

*So, even if you respond, I won't be responding to you. Have a lovely evening, dear!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, wow.......ok.

Hi


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, wow.......ok.
> 
> Hi


 

lol, 


I'm sorry.... so how are you doing/


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol,
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.... so how are you doing/


lol...I'm doing great.  Been busy and thought I'd drop in to see what's happening.....and, um....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> lol...I'm doing great. Been busy and thought I'd drop in to see what's happening.....and, um....


 

yep, just a little bit of afternoon comedy to break the monotony up around here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yep, just a little bit of afternoon comedy to break the monotony up around here.


..I see.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> lol...I'm doing great.  Been busy and thought I'd drop in to see what's happening.....and, um....



I noticed your absence. Glad you stopped by!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I noticed your absence. Glad you stopped by!


Hi pumpkin 

I missed ya'll and trying to catch up...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> ....... There is another video where he was asked about homosexuality in an interview. He danced all around that question - never really taking a clear position just as he has done in this case.


I agree with your post, momi.

If he doesn't want to use the microphone, then he just need to sing, that's all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy 

I noticed too, I was gonna PM you today and voila you appear.  It's good to have you back from your lil break from us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol. Maybe you should relax. No reason to use all caps, hun. *Kanye West is putting his music out publicly and corrupting the youth with an anti-Christ attitude but we are supposed to sit and speak privately to save a man blaspheming Jesus Christ publicly??? What about the youth and the people who need to hear someone stand up publicly and say that it's blasphemy? We're worried about saving Kanye while he's influencing an entire generation of young people?* I'm not worried about coming off as crazy... Nor am I seeking to be accepted by the world. If Kirk is going to mention Kanye 's music publicly and draw attention to it don't then turn and try to speak to him privately. Call it what it is for all who are being affected by it and Kanye as well. That's why he can feel comfortable blaspheming Jesus Christ, he doesn't take the Lord seriously. I'm not even sure what that last part is about. What sociopath is lying about you?


At the bolded.........


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> I noticed too, I was gonna PM you today and voila you appear.  It's good to have you back from your lil break from us.


Well, thank you my sweet sister   Thank you for thinking of me...I miss ya'll!


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> The main focus is Kirk Franklin, not Yolanda Adams. Things get messy when focus is lost. Public blasting is not as impactful. I am still curious as to if you had the influence and level of fame--what would you do? People tend to talk from their realm of influence and the ones who publicly blast them are oftentimes are not respected by them.
> 
> Think about if you did something would you like to be publicly blasted from the pulpit or approached privately. How would you feel and would you be prompted to change? We are trying to come up with a solution that could be recommended for Kirk Franklin to approach the situation...because maybe he can receive a letter on how to approach it.



I had no intention of derailing the thread - but I can see how my Yolanda Adams comment may have done so.  

To answer your question - I pray that I'd have enough courage to address the question as Paul did on Mars Hill.  

Acts 17:

_22So Paul stood in the midst of the Areopagus and said, “Men of Athens, I observe that you are very religious in all respects.23“For while I was passing through and examining the objects of your worship, I also found an altar with this inscription, ‘TO AN UNKNOWN GOD.’ Therefore what you worship in ignorance, this I proclaim to you.24“The God who made the world and all things in it, since He is Lord of heaven and earth, does not dwell in temples made with hands;25nor is He served by human hands, as though He needed anything, since He Himself gives to all people life and breath and all things;26and He made from one man every nation of mankind to live on all the face of the earth, having determined their appointed times and the boundaries of their habitation,27that they would seek God, if perhaps they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us;28for in Him we live and move and exist, as even some of your own poets have said, ‘For we also are His children.’29“Being then the children of God, we ought not to think that the Divine Nature is like gold or silver or stone, an image formed by the art and thought of man.30“Therefore having overlooked the times of ignorance, God is now declaring to men that all people everywhere should repent,31because He has fixed a day in which He will judge the world in righteousness through a Man whom He has appointed, having furnished proof to all men by raising Him from the dead.”_

I believe Kirk could have made a case for the faith without even using Kanye as an example.  The question was asked, so Kirk was given an open door and an opportunity to walk through it.  Maybe it would not have caused Kanye to repent and call on The Lord, but there are many more who may have.


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi back, N&W !




Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, wow.......ok.
> 
> Hi


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Laela said:


> Hi back, N&W !


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I agree with your post, momi.
> 
> If he doesn't want to use the microphone, then he just need to sing, that's all.



Just Sing. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> Just Sing. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

momi said:


> I had no intention of derailing the thread - but I can see how my Yolanda Adams comment may have done so.
> 
> To answer your question - I pray that I'd have enough courage to address the question as Paul did on Mars Hill.
> 
> ...



*A secular person commented on not being comfortable with Kanye's recent actions. Plus, there are other outlets that think he's gone too far...I don't know how many people are signing up to read are reading the Christian Post that are secular--but that's something else. He's not the only one that needs to be targeted but also the record company for permitting him to call his album that.  We'll see how album sales do---he's not the only person that we need to be alert about...There's so much going on...


*


----------



## mensa (Jun 11, 2013)

Personally, I think that Kanye is headed for disaster.  He always looks so sad and needs to accept Jesus Christ before it is too late.

Kirk Franklin should either sing for the Lord or sing secular music.  It's like he is trying to sit at the Lord's table and the table of the devil.

Please don't attack me, that is just how I see it.

Blessings to you all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 12, 2013)

mensa said:


> Personally, I think that Kanye is headed for disaster.  He always looks so sad and needs to accept Jesus Christ before it is too late.
> 
> *Kirk Franklin should either sing for the Lord or sing secular music.  It's like he is trying to sit at the Lord's table and the table of the devil.*
> 
> ...


Your post is on point!  

I know one thing, you better not get attacked for your post...that's all I have to say about that!!!

God bless you too, sis!


----------



## momi (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Your post is on point!
> 
> I know one thing, you better not get attacked for your post...that's all I have to say about that!!!
> 
> God bless you too, sis!



I agree Sis. Wavy!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

mensa said:


> Personally, I think that Kanye is headed for disaster.  He always looks so sad and needs to accept Jesus Christ before it is too late.
> 
> *Kirk Franklin should either sing for the Lord or sing secular music.  It's like he is trying to sit at the Lord's table and the table of the devil.*
> 
> ...



mensa.... 

You are speaking God's Word pure and clear up in here...

You are saying what Jesus said:

_No man can serve two masters: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon._ (Matthew 6:24)

Now I pity the fool who would dare attack you or Jesus just for telling the truth.    

I can't see anyone protecting 'Pink Lips' on a man, just cause he can 'holla' a little song called "GP" and Stomp".    

That's Old ... plus we were stomping    devils heads long before that song that he made into a worldly hit.   


Yall' may as well call the 'Po' Po' on me cause I done called Kirk, Pink Lips


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Your post is on point!
> 
> I know one thing, you better not get attacked for your post...that's all I have to say about that!!!
> 
> God bless you too, sis!



Yup...     I'm with you, too.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Pink Lips.....  LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Pink Lips.....  LOL



sweetvi...   

I'm 'sleep typing' and 'seeing' all things pink' ...


----------



## brownb83 (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder if kirk still had that porn addition?


----------



## momi (Jun 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @mensa....
> 
> You are speaking God's Word pure and clear up in here...
> 
> ...


 

Pink Lips... I'm sorry but that's a crying shame. 

Also, I see him constantly in the media but rarely see his wife. I think that is rather strange.


----------



## Daughter (Jun 13, 2013)

My main issues with that interview were firstly his somewhat problematic interpretation of John 4 (the woman at the well). Secondly, we heard a lot of his opinion based on that, a faulty hermeneutic. 

I appreciate Kirk Franklin's openness regarding his struggles with sin. Don't all of us in some way? He's right that we shouldn't attack sinners but that doesn't mean that it's loving NOT to gracefully speak the truth and warn people of the wrath to come.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @mensa....
> 
> You are speaking God's Word pure and clear up in here...
> 
> ...



Shimmie, I can't with you....I read some of the stuff in the other thread and my stomach hurts. I keeping my word of seeking solutions only and staying out of this....


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 13, 2013)

What about people who name their children Jesus (pronounced the Spanish way) or Jesu.  I personally think that they are really nice names.

I think that Kanye is probably going through his own personal and spiritual battle.  Some of his songs can attest to that.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Where is the Biblical basis for your views? Are we forgetting that Paul called people out all the time? What about Galatians and the fact that he withstood Peter to his face in front of everyone because he was to be blamed. See, this mindset about talking in private doesn't come from the Bible. The Bible says to rebuke before all so that others will see. Rebuke is supposed to make a person see themselves and repent but now people are so proud they don't feel anyone has that authority. Its the devil who loves things to be done in private. I am not talking about ignorantly embarrassing people but following Biblical order. If you do it publicly it should be rebuked before all the Bible says. After Paul rebuked Peter in front of everyone because his hypocrisy caused others to sin, Peter couldn't argue with it. Seemed to have impact if you ask me.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



MrsHaseeb...    On Point!  * On Point! *  On Point!   

Woman 'Thou art Loosed' with the Truth, the whole Truth and nothing but the Truth.'

Thank you for confirming momi's post.   

I'm just catching up with the posts in this thread that I've missed and both posts of you and momi are standing firm on God's Word.   The two of you are speaking the truth regarding Kirk and his compromise with the world.    Kids are watching them and not taking God seriously.  

I've seen Kirk Franklin in Ministry and he has a tremendous impact upon young children, teens and young adults.  I've seen him witness a good word, so there's no excuse for him to forsake this when he's in worldly settings.   

Sin is sin and Kanye is sinning and Kirk needs to put that out there.   Kanye is just another 'hood dude' who is a nationally known 'baby daddy' and Kim K is his baby mama and he has abandoned her (90% of the time, he is not with her and the media is having a flurry with this... another Black dead beat dad, not married to the mother.    He has nothing positive to share to any youth group to follow.  There's nothing great about him for anyone to follow.   

But Kirk (and you said this so well that the media is run by the devil and folks have to play by his rules) and this is what Kirk Franklin is doing instead of taking a stand against it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2013)

LiftedUp said:


> What about people who name their children Jesus (pronounced the Spanish way) or Jesu.  I personally think that they are really nice names.
> 
> *I think that Kanye is probably going through his own personal and spiritual battle.  Some of his songs can attest to that. *



I often wonder about people who name their children "Jesus" (pronounced 'Ha zous').   You've posed a good question.     Now you have me thinking about it.   

As for Kanye, you have compassion for him...  

Me on the other hand...........  

Kanye has the answer to his struggles and that's total surrender to Jesus.

Right now, he's playing spiritual games and he doesn't have to.   Kanye is a very strong willed individual who is 'choosing' his life's pattern when he doesn't have to.   

He is choosing to live _*'like he wanna' live'*_.  However, like a dead branch, he is not producing fruit for God's Kingdom, his grapevines are leased to satan.  He's leading others to hell and could care less.  

John 15:5-8

 “I am the vine, you are the branches. He who abides in Me, and I in him, bears much fruit; for without Me you can do nothing. *6 If anyone does not abide in Me, he is cast out as a branch and is withered; and they gather them and throw them into the fire, and they are burned. *

 If you abide in Me, and My words abide in you, you will* ask what you desire, and it shall be done for you. 8 By this My Father is glorified, that you bear much fruit; so you will be My disciples.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Shimmie, I can't with you....I read some of the stuff in the other thread and my stomach hurts. I keeping my word of seeking solutions only and staying out of this....



Nice Lady

What's the 'other thread' that you are referring to?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice Lady
> 
> What's the 'other thread' that you are referring to?



Shimmie, it doesn't matter. Your pics were funny. It's not that serious. I don't want to derail the thread at all. It's irrelevant.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> I wonder if kirk still had that porn addition?



*sigh*  I hope not...  

God has blessed him with such a beautiful wife and family.  Even more, with all that God has to give, far and above pornography, he has no reason to stray back into that direction.     

I won't call it bondage, because in Christ Jesus, he has been made free from it all, there's no reason to go back to it.  No reason for him to have been there in the first place?  

I don't get it.   Who wants to look at another naked man or woman other than the who one is married to ?  It makes no sense to me.  I'm not a prude, however it makes no sense that folks do this; especially those who are married and those in Christ.    

And I so serious with this question.     And the devil cannot be blamed (i.e., no one can use the devil to justify it).


----------



## mensa (Jun 13, 2013)

Pink lips


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 13, 2013)

Pink lips.....


----------



## mensa (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel so sorry for Kanye and Kim's baby.  What a horrible home for this child to be raised in. That child will need much prayer.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 13, 2013)

Daughter said:


> My main issues with that interview were firstly his somewhat problematic interpretation of John 4 (the woman at the well). .



This is what bothered me too. I understand when people sometimes paraphrase  scriptures in the bible, but hearing his interpretation  of this scripture did not sit well with me. I was like erplexed. . If you are going to use scripture, keep within the confines of the context! Don't craft it to fit your own agenda.


----------



## momi (Jun 14, 2013)

mensa said:


> I feel so sorry for Kanye and Kim's baby. What a horrible home for this child to be raised in. That child will need much prayer.


 

Agreed... for so many reasons.  Thanks for bringing this up - I will be sure to remember this child in prayer.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 14, 2013)

LiftedUp said:


> What about people who name their children Jesus (pronounced the Spanish way) or Jesu.  I personally think that they are really nice names.
> 
> I think that Kanye is probably going through his own personal and spiritual battle.  Some of his songs can attest to that.



The name Jesus itself is pretty common. Jesus was not the only Jesus even in the Bible. There is, however, only one Jesus Christ (Barabbas was named Jesus and Paul referred to another guy name Jesus who was called Justus). The power isn't just in the name but rather the authority. So Spanish people naming their child Jesus is not the same as what Kanye is doing. He is intentionally being blasphemous. How do we know? I heard him say in an interview that he would be in the Bible if it was written today because he is more important than Jesus... Abominable words from a man who thinks he's a god.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> The name Jesus itself is pretty common. Jesus was not the only Jesus even in the Bible. There is, however, only one Jesus Christ (Barabbas was named Jesus and Paul referred to another guy name Jesus who was called Justus). The power isn't just in the name but rather the authority.
> 
> So Spanish people naming their child Jesus *
> 
> ...



What?????? !!! ???  

What kind of 'ratchet' mess is that?   He's dun gone clear out his mind.   Talk about ego?   

Now see, satan tried to pull this and ended up being kicked outta Heaven.  he and his fool self said... _"I will go and I will take over the throne of God and I will be greater than God...."   _

Back in the Old Testament, Kanye would have gotten 'instant' judgment and ended up either fried or as a pillar of salt...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> What?????? !!! ???
> 
> What kind of 'ratchet' mess is that?   He's dun gone clear out his mind.   Talk about ego?
> 
> ...



Look at this hot mess.... and he isn't the only one...

http://www.clarkyboy.com/kanyewest.htm




             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]First he brought                us Jesus Walks; then college dropout Kanye West courted controversy                by appearing on the cover of Rolling Stone magazine as Jesus Christ                himself. Now he is apparently claiming that he should be a character                in The Bible. Is Kanye making a valid point by portraying himself                as a black Jesus?[/FONT]



             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Covered                in blood, Kanye West is shown wearing a crown of thorns on his head                in the deliberately provocative picture by photographer David LaChapelle.                Amazingly, Kanye claims that his life is similar to Christ's, saying                that he has had to fight for recognition and suffer for success.                "If I was more complacent and started to let things slide,                my life would be easier, but you all wouldn't be as entertained.                My misery is your pleasure", he is quoted as saying.

              The Boston Globe sums up the views of many when it says: "The                idea that West, a 27-year-old rapper who's a millionaire many times                over, is somehow persecuted is preposterous. Rolling Stone is trying                to sell a few more mags by posing Kanye West as Christ on the cover...                Here's hoping it doesn't work."

              The Baltimore Sun says: "Perhaps he meant it as a symbol of                personal suffering. Maybe he wanted to present young hip-hop heads                with an updated image of the Son of God. Whatever his motives, Kanye                West again has accomplished what he set out to do: Get people to                talk." 

              In his interview with Rolling Stone, Kanye confesses that he suffers                from an addiction                to porn. He remembers first seeing his father's Playboy magazine                when he was five years old. "It was like, 'Houston, we have                a problem.'"[/FONT]                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kanye                West by David LaChapelle[/FONT]                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kanye West                thinks he should be in The Bible. "I bring up historical subjects                in a way that makes kids want to learn about them. I'm an inspirational                speaker. I changed the sound of music more than one time…                For all those reasons, I'd be a part of the Bible" claims Kanye.                However, if you read Numbers                22:28-30 you'll see The Bible already has a talking *** —                does it need another?


[/FONT]


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> The name Jesus itself is pretty common. Jesus was not the only Jesus even in the Bible. There is, however, only one Jesus Christ (Barabbas was named Jesus and Paul referred to another guy name Jesus who was called Justus). The power isn't just in the name but rather the authority. So Spanish people naming their child Jesus is not the same as what Kanye is doing. *He is intentionally being blasphemous.* How do we know? I heard him say in an interview that he would be in the Bible if it was written today because he is more important than Jesus... Abominable words from a man who thinks he's a god.


He is being deceived like many people in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Look at this hot mess.... and he isn't the only one...
> 
> http://www.clarkyboy.com/kanyewest.htm
> 
> ...



But Sis,  this man is ONLY 27 years old ????? 

Do you know that I have never heard any of his songs?   And he's a multi-millionaire?  erplexed

That money is does not belong to him....   I claim it for the Body of Christ to do the Will of God and not Kanye's foolishness.   He needs to grow up and get right with God  instead of mocking God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> But Sis,  this man is ONLY 27 years old ?????
> 
> Do you know that I have never heard any of his songs?   And he's a multi-millionaire?  erplexed
> 
> That money is does not belong to him....   I claim it for the Body of Christ to do the Will of God and not Kanye's foolishness.   He needs to grow up and get right with God  instead of mocking God.


I know...he is young and so sad.....

If you look at the link, you will see the others who also did something like this...crazy...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2013)

Off topic: Shimme, I love your siggy picture...how he is praying with his bride to be before they say I do....beautiful!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Off topic: Shimme, I love your siggy picture...how he is praying with his bride to be before they say I do....beautiful!!!



I added the link to the entire picture story leading up to their prayer.  

Back on Topic:   Now this is the REAL Jesus in action.  In the center of Marriage and it's true meaning.   He is welcomed into their lives, their hearts, their Marriage of their own free will. 

Kanye and em' betta' learn something.  They betta' learn who Jesus is and where He is truly found.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 15, 2013)

Honestly I feel sorry for kanye, from my understanding he hasn't been the same since his mother died. I honestly don't think he really believe what he says as far as being god and better than Jesus to me it comes off as a defense mechanism/ coping device I see a very insecure man who tries to create this persona so that no one sees the real him. As for kirk he's someone that hasn't sat right with well before I got serious with my walk, I don't know what exactly it is but but it felt like something is insincere about him, and what sealed it for me was when he was on Oprah with his wife. I remember Oprah asked him about gay marriage and he said something to the effect of love is from god and god is love I just smh. I always felt like he tried to take/ embrace the culture of the world mainly hip-hop and make it godly kinda like see young ppl I'm cool too. He has too big a platform to mince words and dance around issues, however I do feel he should speak to kanye privately but he can say publicly he doesn't support the album and it's content.


----------

